

Postcardly: old-fashioned postcards w/out all the hustle. - kirillzubovsky
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/startup-spotlight-postcardly-brings-hightech-twist-oldfashioned-postcard

======
veb
Pretty awesome, actually.

I like _both_ digital _and_ physical mediums. (always wish Steam would ship
the game too)

Good luck guys, hope the launch goes well. _bookmarks_

P.S. website is here: <https://postcardly.com/auth/index> \-- looks really
nice too.

------
postcardly
Thanks for the well wishing, veb! And our dev definitely hustles so our users
don't have to. He is a hard-working PHP magician.

------
ColinWright
s/hustle/hassle/

